# A stray cat role play!



## Babyandrory (Sep 23, 2016)

Here you can role play as a cat!have fun!

Name:
Age:
Gender:
History:
Personality:
Mate/crush:
Kits:
Username:


----------



## Chiknoodle (Jun 4, 2021)

Name: Tom
Age:  don’t know
Gender: Male
History: Born in a home with mean people and got dropped off in a field (where the story begins...)
Personality: skittish
Mate/crush: none (yet)
Kits: none
Username: Chiknoodle


----------

